# Lilac chihuahua throwback



## Bonjourll (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi I already have a Creme long haired chihuahua called rocky and a toy poodle called lucky. I am looking for a little girl chihuahua to keep them company. 

I have been scanning the pets4homes website for a puppy that reaches out to me and I have found this one.

She is 10 weeks old lilac (is that a colour?) and the breeder said she is a throwback. Two smooth coat parents can have a long coat puppy?

Please can you tell me if this is true and weather this lol girl looks full chihuahua? Obviously her ears aren't up yet. She is 10 weeks old.

Thanks
View attachment 7988



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, this can happen. If the parents of your puppys parents (so her grandparents) were a long and a short coat, puppies will be usually short coat. If those long-/short coat "mixes" get puppies there is a chance of long coat as well as short coat puppies being in the litter even though the parents were short coat.

Look here for the genetics of the chihuahua coat:
Genetics of chihuahua coat...


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I had a "lilac" hamster once if that's any help! Bluey grey colour 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bonjourll (Sep 27, 2012)

Will her eyes stay blue? Just trying to get an idea of what she will be like when older. I know it sounds vain but I have made the mistake of falling in love and buying any puppy and now I really want a beautiful puppy that I can show off.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Bonjourll said:


> Will her eyes stay blue? Just trying to get an idea of what she will be like when older. I know it sounds vain but I have made the mistake of falling in love and buying any puppy and now I really want a beautiful puppy that I can show off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


All chihuahuas are beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonjourll (Sep 27, 2012)

Obviously! I just think this little girl is stunning and want her to stay like that! So if anyone has any insight please let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If I understand it right you will not be able to have her KC registered in the UK because longs & smooths are viewed as completely different breeds but in the US & other countries you can breed longs & smooths & still register the litters & yes...2 smooths can have longs if it's in their genetics. That pup probably has longs in it's genes somewhere in the first few gens. The only thing that is unlikely to happen is 2 longs having a smooth. It CAN happen...but it happens more as a mutation in cells when the pup is forming or something along those lines. 

The pup is cute. Does not look show quality but may very well be pure Chi--hard to tell for certain. But it is very sweet just the same. And...I love blue.  Good luck!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh & on the eyes...chances are they will turn a gold/green color. Both my blues started out w/blue eyes & thats where they ended up...gold/green.


----------



## Bonjourll (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah I definitely have fallen in love with her colouring. I am not going to how her she is merely company for my other chi an my poodle who are a little lost without our yorkie who passed away last month. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

